# Identify this Font / Design



## Hogwild16 (Jul 18, 2016)

I am needing to Embroider a number of items using this type of format. It is a College type block font with the offset second color outline. 
I work on Deco studio (e2) by wilcom. (No i've not upgraded yet)... Just bought this business last month and still learning. I have a similar font in my system, just not in my Embroidery design files. 
Please help identify if you will as well, how I can create with what I've got or purchase the font if need be. Everything I've read tells me that there is little that my current software won't do. It's just a little more work. We've dumped all cash into the business for now and won't be upgrading for a few months so that option is off the table for now. 
Thank you!!


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

I have e3, and the closest i see is "college", but its not exact. the center of the M comes lower on your copy. i just did an M in college and did the outline/offset, and it doesn't do a great job on the angles on either side of the V in the middle of the M. you may have to have it digitized...


----------



## Hogwild16 (Jul 18, 2016)

Thank you for the attempt. It's actually good to know that not having e3 is the only thing keeping me from completing this job.


----------



## Aplustshirts (Sep 5, 2016)

Looks like Joe College Serif NF Font ..


----------



## holleymc (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi! It is also very similar to Collegiate Heavy Outline...

http://www.ffonts.net/CollegiateHeavyOutline-Medium.font


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

Aplustshirts said:


> Looks like Joe College Serif NF Font ..


love your signature....very true!


----------



## Aplustshirts (Sep 5, 2016)

digidana said:


> love your signature....very true!


Now you know why i was fighting with you on per stitches prices .. Lol


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

Aplustshirts said:


> Now you know why i was fighting with you on per stitches prices .. Lol


at least we found one thing to agree on!


----------

